# What's the criac?



## marty-daly86 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi,

I'm Marty, I'm Irish and I'm a glutton for punishment, hence why I choose writing as a hobby :-D

I've been working on the same project for.....a while  having put it on the back burner several times over the years, simply because of y,know life.
I have completed two manuscripts of the same story over the years, neither of which really met my expectations.

So more recently, I've taught myself how to write a bloody book.  So now I have a much clearer idea of how to put my story to paper and am just completing the final stages of the outline, yay for me! lol

I enjoy writing fantasy/supernatural so that is what ze book eez about!

So hello, it's nice to have contact with others who hear (characters) voices too :fat:

Also I'm a tumblr virgin and starting out if anyone wants to have a nosy over there :-({|=


----------



## aurora borealis (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello Marty! Welcome to the forum. Everyone here is super friendly and supportive so if you post sections of your work (which you can do once you reach 10 posts) you'll get great critique. 

I look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey Marty! Welcome to Writing Forums! When I first read 'gluten', I was thinking .. 'gluten free' ... _oops_. You meant _glutton_. Food on my mind again! Life always comes first. Why haven't they met your expectations? What do you personally expect with your writing? It's quite the accomplishment to achieve this much! You must be from the UK to use the term, 'bloody' - my grandmother uses it often. I love _zee Fwench aksawn_! My tumblr cherry popped in college. I can understand. Look around, meet new friends, get comfortable and ask awkward questions. After nine additional posts, more doors in the secret hallway will open for you. Exciting, right? Don't forget to have fun! 

- Anthony


----------



## marty-daly86 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome! 
Yeah I meant glutton, my spell-check is a twat!
I'm from Ireland, but we use some of the same slang lol.
Neither drafts ever met my expectations as they were neither outlined well or I simply didn't like the way it came across on the page.
Although I wrote the first draft when I was seventeen, I think at this stage I didn't have the life experience to realistically write what I was looking for....I do now.
The second draft just wavered...alot!

But now....a mere twelve years later I have taught myself how to write a book lol.  At the minute I'm just finishing the finer details of the outline and hopefully (fingers crossed) this time it works! :fat:


----------



## aj47 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello, and welcome.  All my books are teeny-tiny things filled with poetry, so I have great admiration for folks who do longer stuff.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 24, 2016)

I think your spell-check has done a whoopsie with craic as well!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 24, 2016)

I think craic is an Irish word. I saw that word somewhere else on the forum I believe by someone else here who happens to be Irish. I think it means something about entertainment and fun if I saw the reference correctly.

Anyway, welcome to the forums, Marty. I'll think you'll find us to be a helpful (and occasionally nutty) bunch.


----------



## PiP (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi Marty and welcome to WF. We are always up for a good craic here so pull up a chair and make yourself comfy!



> So more recently, I've taught myself how to write a bloody book. So now I have a much clearer idea of how to put my story to paper and am just completing the final stages of the outline, yay for me! lol



Once you have made your ten valid posts around the forum there is a reciprocal Beta Readers workshop that might me of interest to you.

Any questions please don't hesitate to ask


----------



## marty-daly86 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks guys.  Yep, basicalliy criac is entertainment, but usually it's used a lot in terms of how's it going? lol


----------



## PiP (Apr 24, 2016)

Yep, and there's six levels of craic you can reach...apparently  We should include WF and make it seven!


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 24, 2016)

Once you get through the ten post requirement, you might think about posting a snippet or two to the workshop for critique. Just be sure to reciprocate


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey, I'm Hiro!
Welcome!  This place is pretty awesome!

I had a tumblr account but I dont check it often cos "how does one tumblr!?"lol.


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 25, 2016)

Good to meet you, Marty!! :hi:


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Apr 25, 2016)

nice to meet you Marty, welcome aboard.


----------



## TheRedSharpie (May 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

